
We called a secret MI6 phone number (2013) - CrazedGeek
https://kernelmag.dailydot.com/features/report/4903/we-called-a-secret-mi6-phone-number/
======
pedrocr
Running a numbers station out of a phone number seems odd. With radio it's
hard to detect who is listening. With a telephone number it should be much
easier to figure out who is calling the number.

~~~
eemil
True. I'm guessing there's some unknown circumstance that makes the ease-of-
access benefit outweigh any security risks.

It wouldn't surprise me if the number was leaked on purpose. To get people
calling the station, to obfuscate the message's actual recipients.

~~~
pedrocr
I also assumed the intentional leak at first. But the update says the number
was then discontinued. Having lots of people calling from other places than
the one your spy is in doesn't help.

